# LOL !



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 28, 2007)

This is just too funny :bgrin

E-BRAY


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 28, 2007)

:new_rofl: We often go to theme parties, I love it, too cool!

Especially looking out the 'other' end


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 28, 2007)

Love that costume...and did you notice where the location was??? Green Bay, Wisc...hop skip and a jump from our house.(Ok, maybe a log jump..GB is about 45 minutes from us) ..hmmmmmmmm. Ce


----------

